
IBM Contributing A2O Processor Core to OpenPOWER Community - bemused
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=IBM-OpenPOWER-A2O
======
allenrb
Is this the most capable open-source core we’ve seen? Not sure how it compares
to BOOM. Are there any other out-of-order designs which have been open
sourced?

